# Eggs and tads not well



## cpoconne (May 7, 2008)

Hey,

I guess i'm looking for some advice on how to care for my eggs and tads. I have been getting frustrated over the past year since I have only been able to succesfully raise 10 froglets out of, I don't even know, 100-150 eggs. The whole purpose I got into this hobby was to contribute to the captive stock of dart frogs, but I feel like i'm doing more harm than good. My adults (powder blues, cobalts, azureus, lamasi) are all producing right now and I think I have 8-10 clutches of eggs, but some eggs are dying and others, the tads almost get fully developed but then never hatch. I am not sure, but shoudl I go the methlyne blue route? Also, is the a specific type of water I should spray the eggs with or put in with the tadpoles? For a while I tried RO water and that didn't work, then I went to bottled water, i've had half and half results and I also used brita water with chlorine drops. All seemed to work a little bit, but not that great. I understand it is common to have some mortality with your frog eggs and tads, but I think mine is excessive. 

Thanks and any advice would be greatly appreciated,

Craig


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

What's your feeding routine for the adults, and how long have they been breeding for?
What temps are you keeping your eggs/tads at?


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

What kind of supplements are you feeding? Are you checking exasperation dates and replacing supplements after they have been opened for no more than 6 months?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

1. Adult's diet and supplements.
2. Water compostion and general humidity level.
3. Temperature level and consistancy.

4. Tadpole diet


Do you have an incubator?

Tell us more about the above....I would remove RO water from the equation as a quick help desk type idea.


----------



## cpoconne (May 7, 2008)

I have been feeding my adults calcium dusted D. hydei and D. melanogasters. Someone mentioned adding other supplements to their diet, but I guess I pushed that aside. Any suggestions on what else I should supplement the adults with? Also, I keep my eggs right at around 70-75 degrees F. 

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

You absolutely need a superfine vitamin powder supplement.

Rep-Cal Supplements

Get some fast.....


----------



## cpoconne (May 7, 2008)

Excellent. Thanks very much for all the help and good luck herpin! 

-Craig


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I wouldn't be suprised if using that single product fixed your entire egg problem.

Any pet store will have it.....do a search on here for Vitamins or supplements and there will be a lot of applications.

I use it every other feeding at least. You can mix it with the Calcium only at the time of feeding...i.e...do not store the two together mixed.

Cool dry place for the container. Heed the expiration date printed on the label.


----------



## KMSReptiles (Jan 17, 2009)

incubater was mentioned...What temp do eggs need to be at..I thought room temp of say 70 was ok
Kevin


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

My incubator is set at 76 F....steady, of course.

I get a much better hatch rate with that slightly higher temp and humidity.

Steady temp is key as well....


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

My 12 yr old niece came to me w/ a school project recently...
I was happy to help her, as her project was to monitor different temps of tad poles and outcomes in development
I used the 2 specie : Bicolor and Cobalts.
Both specie w/ eggs pulled same day as layed.
Split each clutch evenly and kept them in different parts of the house.
One of each in frogroom, Temps of steady 76.6*
One of each in family room, temps of fluctuating day 68* - nite 63*
Frogroom clutch started develpment 5 days earlier, all just fine.
Family room clutch started development later but all just fine.
Morphing was going well as we documented w/ pics and temps every other day.
Family room frogs fell to almost 10 days later out of sac.
All are feeding and growing well now.
since her project was over once out of sac, we quit documenting anything.
Tads still going strong, this was a recent study, so no morphing info from it as they are still growing.
Just my experience, dont know if it helps anything here.
good luck w/ finding your solution.
just my experience


----------

